# Puedo conectar un Motor de 380v 50 hz a 440v 60 hz



## falcommx (May 5, 2009)

hola que tal--- saludos de mexico.. 
apenas estoy conociendo este portal y ya lo agrege a mis favoritos,, 
si me pudiera ayudar.. 
que puede suceder.. si tengo un motor de 380v  a 50Hz.. y lo conecto a 440 v a 60Hz.. solo por medio de contactores. sin variador de pormedio.. 
es decir, si se  ve afectado en su potencia, en rpm o se quemara a la primera..


----------



## Cacho (May 5, 2009)

falcommx dijo:
			
		

> ...si tengo un motor de 380v  a 50Hz.. y lo conecto a 440 v a 60Hz.. solo por medio de contactores. sin variador de pormedio..
> es decir, si se  ve afectado en su potencia, en rpm o se quemara a la primera..



Se puede dar cualquiera de las tres, y me inclino por la tercera opción.
Si ponés más datos, alguno de los que están más en el tema te van a poder dar una mano más grande.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2009)

Mala fariña   . . . tendría los minutos contados.

Al reves , tal vez con poca carga . . . 

¿De que potencia es? seguramente salga más barato otro motor que un variador 

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (May 5, 2009)

Aconsejable... *no es*.

Aunque *si ya tenes el motor y no es complicado instalarlo* te sugiero la *regla de la mano derecha*.

Cualquiera sean las condiciones, el motor no se quemara inmediatamente sino que* ira calentando gradualmente* hasta morir.
Que haces entonces? --> Pones en marcha la maquina y *exigis el motor al maximo*, pero siempre *con la mano derecha* apoyada sobre la carcaza --> Si la temperatura aumenta despacio y se estabiliza en un punto que no te quema la mano entonces OK.
Pero si notas que la temperatura *aumenta medio rapido y te empezas a quemar* --> aborta todo y buscate un variador u otro motor.



Existe un metodo parecido para zurdos.


----------



## snowboard (May 5, 2009)

jajajjaaajaja, "la mano derecha", por un momento empecé a tratar de ver como la usabas, jajajja, que me reí.


----------



## Juan.Espinoza (May 5, 2009)

jajajajajaja menosmal soy diestro ... puedo usar la regla de la mano derecha jajajajajaja

lo mas probable es que, como dijo DOSMETROS el motor se calentaria demasiado y pasado unos minutos ya no sirva para nada.


----------



## fernandoae (May 5, 2009)

La regla de la mano derecha es otra cosa:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regla_de_la_mano_derecha

Usà tu mano derecha para otra cosa en vez de confundir a los que no saben mucho...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2009)

Jajajaja ¡que hdp   !

Entré cómo un yeguo   

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regla_de_la_mano_derecha

También está la regla del orificio nasal derecho . . . en la ventilacion del motor   jajajaja

Saludos!


----------



## El nombre (May 6, 2009)

En españa pasamos de 380 a 400V Fuimos mas europeos. Ja!
en algunos sitios (cerca de los cti) la tension se acerca a los 440 y no pasa nada! 
Respecto a la frecuencia ( según todas las chapas de motores que he visto) solo hace que de más vueltas.

En fin. Seguramente estaré equivocado
Suerte

PD no pasa na


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 6, 2009)

de 380 a 400 es sólo un 5% más.

de 380 a 440 es un 16 % más. 

Que sea de 60 hz ayudaría un poco , habría que hacer la prueba . . . 

Suerte!


----------



## santiago (May 7, 2009)

y la regla de electromagnetismo, no es de la mano derecha tambien?


----------



## micho300 (May 7, 2009)

hace 2 años yo   hise la prueba  en una  maquina que hace girar rodillos abridores de tela
puse un motor de 380 v a 440v...  pense que se quemaria...

pero en la practica el motor calentaba con o sin carga (como a 50º)   y nada  mas   hasta el dia de hoy sigue trabajando
los motores  tienen siempre   mas toleranacia de la corriente  que la nominal de la placa  talves esa la salvo....o sera por la poca carga  que tenia el motor(era de 1hp)

has la prueba


----------



## micho300 (May 7, 2009)

otra opcion si no funciona   rebobina el motor   es facil   pasame  los datos de placa,las medidas del nucleo.....y yo te paso los  datos nuevos........


----------



## fyborg (May 7, 2009)

Hola!, vamos a ver, ¿el motor es monofásico o trifasico?, si es trifásico, mira la placa de conexiones a ver si está configurado como conexión triángulo o estrella, si estuviese comotriángulo, le puedes configurar como conexión en estrella y conectarlo a los 440 v sin problemas. El tema de los 60 Hz, dado que irá un poco más deprisa, también aumentará el flujo del aire, de forma que se refrigerará también un poco más.
El motor trifásico, en conexión ESTRELLA, dispones dos bobinados en serie conectados a la tensión y en la conexión TRIÁNGULO solo le conectas un bobinado a la alimentación, por ese motivo, la tensión que soporta un motor trifásico en conexión triángulo es superior a la que soporta con conexión estrella.

Espero haberte podido ayudar,
Un saludo.


----------



## Lluisot (May 7, 2009)

fyborg dijo:
			
		

> El motor trifásico, en conexión ESTRELLA, dispones dos bobinados en serie conectados a la tensión y en la conexión TRIÁNGULO solo le conectas un bobinado a la alimentación, por ese motivo, la tensión que soporta un motor trifásico en conexión triángulo es superior a la que soporta con conexión estrella.
> 
> Espero haberte podido ayudar,
> Un saludo.




CUIDADO !

Un motor trifasico , supongamos 230 D - 400 Y , se conectara en triangulo a la tension menor , o sea , 230V y en estrella a la tension mayor , o sea 400V. 
Las bobinas del motor , estan diseñadas para la tension menor , por lo que al conectarlas en triangulo recibirian en este caso 230V. 
En estrella , no estan conectadas exactamente en serie , sino que se conectan entre dos fases, que estan desfasadas electricamente 120 grados , por lo que siendo la tension de linea (entre fases) 400V , la tension de fase( entre fase y neutro o tambien centro de la estrella )sera 400V/1.73 , o sea 230V , que coincide con la tension menor (230V ).
Si conectas un motor 230/400 en triangulo , a una tension de red 400V entre fases , lo quemas si o si .

Saludos 

Lluisot


----------



## Lluisot (May 7, 2009)

falcommx dijo:
			
		

> hola que tal--- saludos de mexico..
> apenas estoy conociendo este portal y ya lo agrege a mis favoritos,,
> si me pudiera ayudar..
> que puede suceder.. si tengo un motor de 380v  a 50Hz.. y lo conecto a 440 v a 60Hz.. solo por medio de contactores. sin variador de pormedio..
> es decir, si se  ve afectado en su potencia, en rpm o se quemara a la primera..



Hola , creo que si podrias conectar el motor en cuestion , supongamos 230 D /400 Y 50Hz a 440 V  60 Hz en estrella , sin ningun peligro. De hecho , las placas de los motores trifasicos llevan normalmente dos valores de trabajo : 

50 Hz , Tension menor , conexion triangulo   Tension Mayor , conexion estrella 
60 Hz , Tension menor , conexion triangulo   Tension Mayor , conexion estrella 

Al conectar un motor 50/60 Hz a 60 Hz , aumenta la velocidad del motor , respecto la frecuencia 

N : 60xF/P  , siendo P , pares de polos del bobinado 

Un motor de 400 V   50 Hz, conecion estrella  , se podria conectar a 460 V 60 Hz  en conexion estrella .


Te adjunto detalle placa motor , ojo , este motro se conectaria en triangulo porque la tension nominal seria 400/690 V a 50 Hz  y 460V a 60 Hz .


PD : 50 Hz es la frecuencia de las redes electricas en Europa y 60 Hz es la de America .

Saludos 

Lluisot


----------



## Lluisot (May 7, 2009)

Hola , me he olvidado de decir que el motor aumenta algo su potencia , como se ve en la  placa de caracteristicas de ejemplo .

Saludos


----------



## falcommx (May 8, 2009)

tnks.. a las respuestas  que han presentado. y si el motor es trifasico..  pero  no se conecto. se consiguio uno mas adecuado.. solo queria la referencia para en caso de que llegue a necesitarse.. 

lamentablemente.. ya en la empresa (algunas), si algo trabaja.. aun a medias.. lo dejan.. hasta que truene.. es responsabilidad de uno, dar los aspectos tecnicos de los que se arregla y entrega... muchas gracias


----------



## elis40 (May 25, 2009)

Como el motor trabaja en base al principio de induccion electrica, no hay problema en conectarlo a mayor voltaje y mayor frecuencia.  La base tecnica es que para que el embobinado de el mismo flujo magnetico a mayor frecuencia, (60Hz) debe tambien aumentarse el voltaje.
Las rpm aumentan de acuerdo a la formula: rpm=f*60/No par de polos
si f=50 obviamente a 60Hz girara mas rapido.


----------



## alekse (Oct 26, 2010)

hola tengo un proble y su ayuda es fundamental
esperando contra con su timepo
tengo un motor (georgii)(kofold)
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




C:\Documents and Settings\aleksei\Escritorio

 es aleman no puedo prendenrlo  o que funcione
solo ocnsigo que le motor quiere girar pero no se puede
o es trifasico o monofasico 
y si me podrian dar un circuito o algo para hacerlo funcionar

atte

gracia spor su timepo tomado





C:\Documents and Settings\aleksei\Escritorio\Nueva carpeta (3)
C:\Documents and Settings\aleksei\Escritorio\Nueva carpeta (3)
C:\Documents and Settings\aleksei\Escritorio\Nueva carpeta (3)
estas son las imagenes del motor esperando 
contra con su ayuda gracias





C:\Documents and Settings\aleksei\Escritorio\Nueva carpeta (3)\DSC08429.JPG
son las fotos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2010)

Foto de la chapita con los datos 

Saludos !


----------



## alekse (Oct 26, 2010)

gracias por su timepo, le agradesco su apoyo recien e aprendido a cargar iamgenes



les envio algunas fotos que le tome y pueda servir de ayuda para que me puedan ayudar 
como hacerlo funcionar o si tengo que armar algun  circuito  para poder hacerlo funcionar o es solo como saber conectarlo
atte
gracias 
por su tiempo




aqui dejo otras imagenes del motor  en que necesito ayuda 

gracias por su tiempo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2010)

Ese es un motor trifásico de 900 revoluciones por minuto , de aproximadamente 1/2 hp , de 3 por 380 o 3 por 220 según como hagas las conecciones , ahora está para 3 por 380






Saludos !


----------



## alekse (Oct 26, 2010)

hola muchas gracias por tu tiempo y ayuda
a que se refiere con (R,S,T) y como podria adaptarlo a mi red domestica de mi casa que es bifasico
soy nuevo en esto
si ago un circuito o algo paresido para poder hacerlo funcionar, aque se refiere 3 por 320( estrella,
si me podria explicar, e leido pero tiene que ver  si es normal lo conectaria directo si mi red fuera trifasico ,
las 3 conecciones R,S,T las conectaria para que funcionen si tubiera trifasico
atte
gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2010)

De nada Alekse.

Ese motor entonces no te sirve , tratá de venderlo y comprarte uno monofásico.

R , S , T , son los nombres genéricos de las 3 fases y efectivamente lo conectarías directamente a los tres cables si tuvieras trifásica.

El motor tiene 3 bobinados , y según como le pongas las chapitas (las 3 paralelas o las tres en línea) , los bobinados quedarán conectados en triangulo para 220 o en estrella para 380









Saludos !


----------



## alekse (Oct 26, 2010)

gracias
es muy grato saber que se puede confiar  
gracias por su tiempo prestado y esperando serle util 
agradesco su comentario pero 
me gusta el motor  y voy a sequir luchando para poder hacerlo funcionar
espero consequir algo en santo google a ver como puedo solucionar este problema

 gracias por todo
atte

aleksei

hola amigo encontre creo la solucion 
para mi probema  le conectare un  condensador  de 20micro faradio de 450 v
aqui te mando la imagen  si me podrias dar tu opinio (o que estoy haciendo mal)
estaria muy agradecido
atte
gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## DOMITEC (Oct 27, 2010)

Alekse, está bien como lo quieres conectar...  si se puede hacer eso, pero pierde potencia el motor, quizás 1/4 ó 1/5 el condensador en la forma como está conectado se llama, condensador constante.
También puedes conectar con un condensador de arranque y pulsador pero en este caso un condensador de 80-100uf a 480vac.... la conexión se hace igual que el de tu imagen pero con un pulsador en serie.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2010)

*Alekse* , *si* se puede conectar un motor como vos decís , *peeeeeroooooo* resulta que la fuerza de arranque solo será de un 15 % y la fuerza final del 60 %.

A ver si soy más claro , a un motor de 2 hp conectado de esa manera yo lo detengo del eje *con la mano* y no lo dejo arrancar .

Si lo dejo que levante revoluciones , al final tendrá solo la mitad de la fuerza ¿Capishe?

Si fuera para un uso como amoladora te diría que si , ya que una vez que levantó revoluciones lo podrás usar. Preferiblemente un motor de 3000 rpm.

Ahora resulta que tu motor es de solo 900 rpm y medio hp , caballo o yegua cansada , como quieras llamarlo .

Hacé la prueba pero utilizá un capacitor (condensador) de 50 uF por 250 V

Te dejo los links de otras veces que hablamos de lo mismo por si te interesa leerlos.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/conexion-motores-trifasicos-redes-monofasicas-22352/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...exion-motor-trifasico-220-380-230v-f-n-16494/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/conexion-motor-trifasico-red-monofasica-44033/

Saludos !


----------



## alekse (Oct 27, 2010)

hola amigo me podrias ayudar
cual seria 
en la salida de corriente y cual es la salida del condensador  cuando es R,S,T
CUAL SERIA (R,S,T)DEL CONDENSADOR PARA PODER CONECTARLO
DEL tomacorriente  espero que me este escribiendo bien y me puedas entender  espero se rlo suficientemente
claro para que me puedas ayudar

del tomacorriendo donde se conecta al motor
gracias

DOMITEC
hola  comolo conectaria 
como mencionas si no fuera mucha incomodar me podrias dar un diagrama  o como hacerlo 
espero no quitarte tu tiempo
gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2010)

Te dejo un dibujo de como se conecta.

Suerte !


----------



## alekse (Oct 27, 2010)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda estoy muy agradecido por tu ayuda
 lo cambio a esta formacion porque la mia esta en columna la paso a fila
pero hay cables que se conectan entre si eso lo dejo como esta y lo quito
en la foto se puede de apresiar bien 
eso esta en la foto que te mande, que esta en columna  entonces lo paso a
 fila y lo conecto como tu me 
sugieres
gracias  portodo
atte

aleksei


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2010)

Los cables de adentro del motor NO se tocan , quedan donde están !

Si , lo pasás a triángulo para 220 V , con las tres chapitas en fila.

Después contanos como te fué 

Saludos !


----------



## alekse (Oct 28, 2010)

amigo cual va conectado el positivo y el negativo cual sale y asia a donde(+,-)el positico o el negativo al
tomacorriente
el condensador tiene que ser polarizado o no, porque ya lo compre uno electrolitico 
esperando contra con tu ayuda gracias
atte

aleksei


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2010)

El capacitor es del tipo "al aceite" para marcha permanente de motores , no se compra en casas de electrónica , NO es electrolítico , tampoco polarizado ( no tiene + y -) , no se vende en casas de electrónica , se vende en casas de bobinados , ferreterias y casas de electricidad.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Suerte !


----------



## alekse (Oct 28, 2010)

hola amigo encontre esto y  dime si alguno sirve  y como debo conectarlos
esperanmdo tu ayuda gracias por todo son algo antiguos pero si creo que funciona
atte

aleksei


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2010)

Ninguno de esos te sirve !

Saludos !


----------



## alekse (Oct 28, 2010)

que pasaria si lo conecto conecto el de elctrolito 100uf/400
o el de 47uf/450 que esta en la foto 
quiero que funcione mi motor
como pido para que me de en el indicado 
les dije que era para mi motor y me dieron el de eletrolito

gracias por tu ayuda  y por tu tiempo
atte

aleksei


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2010)

Si yo no veo mal , el primer capacitor es de 1 uF . . .  no te sirve

El segundo es de 4,5 uF . . .  tampoco te sirve

El tercero es un *electrolítico* de 45 + 45 uF de algún equipo a válvulas . . . .  tampoco te sirve , te va a explotar en la cara ! 

Saludos !


----------



## alekse (Oct 28, 2010)

jejeje gracias por todo sequire buscando 
gracias port todo
tu ayuda es muy importae para mi gracias
atte

aleksei


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2010)

De nada *Alekse  *

Saludos !


----------



## alekse (Nov 1, 2010)

hola amigo
de cuanto minimo podria utilizar o maximo podria utilizar para mi
motor esperando tu ayuda gracias( este que te parese)
estos condensadores tiene polaridad  o solo lo conecto defrente
como en el diagrama
atte

aleksei

podria conectar en seri o en paralelo  para poder llegar a los requerido si fuera necesario
gracias por tu tiempo


atte

gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2010)

Si , en paralelo suman sus valores 

Saludos !


----------



## jorge andrada (Nov 2, 2010)

Hola alek. estube viendo un poco sobre lo que intentas hacer solo tienes que tener en cuenta algunas cositas en algunos puntos.

con respecto a tu idea de ponerle un capacitor permanente o de marcha, esta bien, y funciona bastante bien, y en tu caso no perderias potencia porque puedes ponerlo en triangulo a la coneccion de tu motor ya que le vas a poner menos voltage, si no me equivoco le pondras 220, entonces andaria bien.

pero el capacitor que vi en la foto de arriba no te va a servir tal como esta por la tension que maneja, porque ese es un capacitor de iluminacion, tu necesitas un capacitor que como minimo sea de 450 voltios, y no de 250 como el que tienes, tampoco te va a explotar en la cara, pero se lo va a quemar porque en iluminacion con 220 voltios anda bien uno de 250, pero en motores de 220 voltios, hay momentos que practicamente se te duplica la tension debido a efectos internos del motor, hay motores que bieen de fabrica con este capacitor para aplicaciones domesticas, en una de esas ves por internet que valores le puedes poner pero esi ten en cuenta que tu consumo de corriente se incrementara, y para comprarlos tienes que pedir capacitor de marcha.( por lo general).

y la otra ocion ya que tu motor no es muy grande, es que si te animas a rebobinarlo lo puedes rebobinar para asi adaptarlo a tu linea de alimentacion, y tambien lo puedes hacer de las rpm. que quieras, todo depende de los conocimientos que tengas de bobinado, si no solamente proba con el capacitor. lo que no vi bien es de cuanto es tu linea de red?  voltage y frecuencia?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2010)

jorge andrada dijo:


> . . . tampoco te va a explotar en la cara, pero se lo va a quemar porque . . .


 

El que le dije *le va a explotar en la cara* es un electrolítico de continua , ni siquiera electrolítico bipolar de arranque 

Y no lo ilusiones con la potencia


----------



## jorge andrada (Nov 2, 2010)

tranqui dosmetros, no lo decia por vos jeje, no te persigas, pero e notado que en muchas partes pones cosas como se va a quemar, va a arder en llamas, te va a explotar en la cara, no ilusiones, y varias cosas negativas, tantas cosas te pasaron? me parece que no tuviste muchas buenas experiencias en la electronica.

hay cosas que si andan, aparte yo lo que digo esta abalado por practicas y experiencias sin fuego ni explosiones. no seas tan explosivo jeje.

aparte en la electronica se aprende mucho de ensayos, y te apuesto lo que quieras que en lo de la potencia tengo razon. 

bueno me voy a comer y te dejo saludos y suerte en tus experiencias bye bye.

entiendo que un capacitor electrolitico explotaria, pero no en la cara jaja, aparte nadie pondria la cara encima de un capacitor a prueba, va nose tus experiencias.

mi viejo todo esto va de onda un abrazo en serio y respeto tus conocimiento y pido disculpas si te molesto algun comentario mio un abraso y suerte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2010)

No me persigo como perro a su cola. 
Pero lo que es *no* , es *no* ¿capishe?
*No* existe la energía contínua.
Una lámpara de 12 V conectada a 220 V *no* va a funcionar y probablemente explote.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Lo mismo con un capacitor electrolítico de 250 Vcc conectado a 620 Vpp.
Los individuos ponen la cara a ver si funciona
*No* hay nada a prueba de idiotas ... los idiotas son muuuuuy habilidosos.
La prueba del motor trifásico conectado a monofásica ya la hice de todas las maneras , con un capacitor , con dos conectados a dos bobinas intentando desfasar distinto , con capacitor e inductor , etc.. Y sin duda se logra hacerlos girar , pero una cosa es que entreguen potencia y otra que giren al pedo. ¿capishi?
Actualmente trabajo con estos motores:



*Motor Trifásico con colector*
Según las diversas necesidades de la maquinaria industrial, los fabricantes de motores eléctricos han creado una gama muy amplia de tipos para cumplir con las exigencias y formas de trabajo.En la industria gráfica y plástica por ejemplo es muy usado el motor trifásico con colector de delgas y 2 collares desplazables de 24 escobillas para regular velocidad, más otras 6 escobillas sinterizadas para los anillos rozantes.









Para su reparación y ajuste se requiere saber perfectamente su teoría. Este motor genera su propia frecuencia variable y los portacarbones deben ubicarse en posición física exacta para lograr un "sincronismo" interior y las corrientes sean normales para toda la gama de frecuencia y velocidad, desde 400 hasta 2.200 rpm generalmente. Poseen servocontrol y ventilación forzada 
http://books.google.com.ar/books?id...n colector y escobillas  desplazables&f=false

Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Nov 4, 2010)

Es cierto en la industria gráfica se utilza ese tipo de motores, fui 10 años jefe de mantenimiento de una industria gráfica, esos motores son del llamado tipo universal que  puede trabajar a CC o CA
Un detalle habia en el ugar maquinaria del año 48 cuyos motores jamás hubo necesidad de rebobinar, solo limpieza y lubricación, y lo que más se gasta son los carbones, porque los rotoroes hasta que yo me fui estaban espectaculares, habia un motor recuerdo de unos 25HP que cuando la velocidad bajaba de ciertas RPM se prendia un ventilador que tenia incorporado en forma automática la mayoria de esos motores son Siemenss y otra marca alemana que ahora no recuerdo, tienen miles de horas encima sin fallos, no ocurre lo mismo con los jaula de ardilla que si bien son mas simples no duran tanto


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2010)

Esos motores son fuertísimos , se bancan todo.

Específicamente el que puse arriba no es de contínua , es trifásico . Si bién los carbones trabajan con contínua. La línea entra mediante tres anillos (6 carbones sinterizados) rozantes al bobinado más interno del rotor (primario del transformador trifásico ) , el bobinado secundario (el exterior del rotor) va conectado a las delgas.
Por otro lado el bobinado del campo tiene 6 cables flexibles que van a los carbones (que suelen ser 24) montados en los dos platos giratorios antagónicamente.

El tema de los carbones es solo una cuestión de calidad , característica o tipo y que no se hayan equivocado y los hayan cortados al revés de su hebra cuando los fabricaron .

Terribles discusiones he tenido con eso , si a una máquina que yo le hacía el mantenimiento y la vi funcionar 10 años *con los mismos carbones* , le hice un mantenimiento por un rodamiento ruidoso y de paso fué mantenimiento completo incluyendo el cambio de carbones (gastaditos pero podían seguir tirando) . . . y los carbones duraron *un mes* :enfadado: :enfadado: :enfadado:.

Que el "carbonero" explique y diga lo que quiera y se justifique como quiera , pero si le llevé las muestras el problema es de él.

Con los ventiladores algunos tienen montado uno interno sobre el mismo eje al estilo de los ventiladores de techo con jaula exterior , y otros tienen centrífugos exteriores.

Y el control . . . algunos arrancan directamente al dar voltaje a la máquina (sin marcha) , otros andan junto con el motor y otros como decis vos con un bulbo termostático enterrado en el bobinado.

Saludos  !


----------



## El nombre (Nov 4, 2010)

elis40 dijo:


> Como el motor trabaja en base al principio de induccion electrica, no hay problema en conectarlo a mayor voltaje y mayor frecuencia. La base tecnica es que para que el embobinado de el mismo flujo magnetico a mayor frecuencia, (60Hz) debe tambien aumentarse el voltaje.
> Las rpm aumentan de acuerdo a la formula: rpm=f*60/No par de polos
> si f=50 obviamente a 60Hz girara mas rapido.


 Casualmente eso viene en una plaquita que el fabricante se molesta en colocar en los motores. Claro, que se caen.
La durabilidad es otro tema. Si mantienes te dura y claro está el precio. 
Unn motor de marca (pa durar) vale xx,xxx
Un motor de los chinos vales lo mismo dividido por 100 o mas.  ¿Crees que durara mucho? Basta con ver los rodamientos y lloras.
Saludos


----------



## alekse (Nov 28, 2010)

hola amigo compre este arrancador , creo que es  
bueno asi me dijo

sirve este para mi motor y como debo conectyarlo  trae 2 calbles de color  cual va al motor y cula al  toma corriente
esperando contra con tu ayudsa 
gracias

http://img834.imageshack.us/img834/8049/img6364i.jpg
y tiene esta coneccion  esperando su ayuda 
gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 28, 2010)

No tiene importancia el color de los cables ya que es un capacitor no polarizado.

Saludos !


----------



## mikipic (Abr 21, 2013)

hola amigos que tal, queria consultar que efectos tiene trabajar con una frecuencia mayor o menor a la frecuencia de trabajo en los motores de induccion.

por ejemplo:

a) si tengo un motor que trabaja a 50hz, que pasa si lo conecto a una red de 60hz??

y 

b) si tengo un motor que trabaja a 60 hz, que pasa si lo conecto a una red  de 50hz??


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2013)

mikipic dijo:


> hola amigos que tal, queria consultar que efectos tiene trabajar con una frecuencia mayor o menor a la frecuencia de trabajo en los motores de induccion.
> 
> por ejemplo:
> 
> a) si tengo un motor que trabaja a 50hz, que pasa si lo conecto a una red de 60hz??


Gira mas *rápido* que con su velocidad nominal a 50Hz



> b) si tengo un motor que trabaja a 60 hz, que pasa si lo conecto a una red  de 50hz??


Gira mas *despacio* que con su velocidad nominal a 60Hz

Esto suponiendo que se trata de motores tipo "Jaula de ardilla" o sincrónicos.


----------



## mikipic (Abr 21, 2013)

claro, son proporcionales la frec y velocidad... pero mi pregunta iba mas por el lado de saber  si en alguno de los dos casos se malogra el motor por el hecho de no trabajar a su velocidad pre-definida


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 21, 2013)

mikipic dijo:


> claro, son proporcionales la frec y velocidad... pero mi pregunta iba mas por el lado de saber  si en alguno de los dos casos se malogra el motor por el hecho de no trabajar a su velocidad pre-definida



Nop.
A lo sumo si excedes muchísimo la frecuencia de operación podrías centrifugar el motor.
En el otro extremo, si trabajas el motor a muy, muy baja frecuencia este se puede recalentar por falta de ventilación.


----------



## radni (Abr 21, 2013)

Usar el motor en 60 Hz normalmente no sucede nada inclusive le podrás sacar un poco mas de potencia pues gira a mas velocidad y se refrigera mejor pero cuando es de 60Hz la cosa se invierte es decir baja la potencia que puedas obtener y recalienta.-


----------



## opamp (Abr 21, 2013)

mikipic, los motores de inducción tratan de girar a la frecuencia de sincronismo si es de 50Hz y lo colocas a 60Hz tratará de elevar sus RPM ese incremento 60/50 = 1.2 ,.....pero ¡¡¡ojo!!! con la carga que mueve tu motor !!!,.....en resumen , dependiendo de la carga , esta se incrementa lineal, cuadrática y cúbicamente con las RPM.
Un incremento de 1.2 (20%) en las RPM podría significar un incremento cúbico en la carga(por ejemplo bombas), la carga se incrementaría en 72.8%TEÓRICAMENTE,......esto no es así porque si subes la frec de 50Hz a 60Hz (20%) tendrías que también haber subido el voltaje en la mismo proporción,.....lo más probable es que aumente las RPM del motor más allá de los 50Hz(aumentando la carga) hasta que actue el límitador de amperaje y temperatura del motor(fusibles,térmicos, guardamotor,etc),...esto es muy comun en las bombas de agua , las bomas sumergibles al calentarse disipan el calor en el líquido que impelen y se protegen de esta manera,.....no llegaras a las RPM para 60Hz ya que te falta voltaje (te faltará torque) ,aumentará la temperatura, aumentará el deslizamiento, el ventilador incorporado no es suficiente para enfriar la bomba.


----------



## mikipic (Abr 21, 2013)

con el aumento de carga teorico te refieres a que mi motor ve como que la carga fuera mas grande?? es decir ... si conecto mi motor de 50 hz (que desarrolla una potencia "x hp" nominal a 50 hz )   a una red de 60 hz, mi motor no podra desarrollar esos "xhp" ??  algo asi como que mi motor ve una carga mas grande de lo que nominalmente puede mover??


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 21, 2013)

Hay que tener muy en cuenta que si el motor esta destinado para trabajar a 50 Hz y lo pones a 60 Hz va a girar mas rapido, pero tambien va a sufrir un recalentamiento en los devanados de rotor.


----------



## opamp (Abr 21, 2013)

mikipic, lo que intento explicar es que el motor de inducción tratará de girar a la velocidad de sincronismo (frecuencia de red (50Hz ó 60Hz).

 La carga "reduce"   la velocidad de sincronismo , generandose un deslizamiento, la velocidad se estabiliza a XRPM segun la curva par motor-deslizamiento.

 Al pasar de 50Hz a 60Hz aumentas la velocidad de sincronismo en 20% , el rotor tratará de seguir este incremento, pero tienes el Vred limitado( se reduce el par motor) aumenta el deslizamiento (incrementandose las corrientes rotóricas y de campo), aumenta la temperatura.

 Fijate en el tipo de carga que mueve tu motor !!!.
 La característica de la carga implica que el par requerido por la carga aumenta por lo general con la velocidad.

 En bombas helicoidales de desplazamiento (tipo gusano) el par aumenta linealmente con la velocidad,RPM
( la potencia varía con la velocidad al cuadrado).

 Con máquinas centrífugas ( bombas y ventiladores ) el par varía cuadráticamente con la velocidad,RPM. La potencia varía con la velocidad,RPM, al cubo.


----------



## Scooter (Abr 22, 2013)

En muchos casos los motores admiten ambas frecuencias "nominalmente"; en la placa ya por 50/60Hz y las rpm de ambas etc.
En otros casos creo que ya te han dicho todo...


----------



## opamp (Abr 22, 2013)

mikipic, movieron tu post a este que es más idóneo. En tu correo no mencionas que al cambiar las frecuencias de 50Hz a 60 Hz cambiarias los volt de 380V a 440V y viceversa. En este caso al incrementar el voltaje a 440V se incremente el par, suben las RPM , la potencia y la temperatura y lo más probable es que salten las protecciones . Para ambas frecuencias /voltajes la placa del motor debe indicar los AMPERIOS nominales de trabajo en ambos casos.


----------



## JOSUE ZAPATA (Ago 8, 2019)

Eduardo dijo:


> Aconsejable... *no es*.
> 
> Aunque *si ya tenes el motor y no es complicado instalarlo* te sugiero la *regla de la mano derecha*.
> 
> ...





micho300 dijo:


> otra opcion si no funciona   rebobina el motor   es facil   pasame  los datos de placa,las medidas del nucleo.....y yo te paso los  datos nuevos........


Tengo un motor de 37 kw, es una máquina peletizadora, debido a que el diseño eléctrico es europeo la tensión nominal es de 380 v y 50 hz, necesito conectarlo a 440v 60 Hz, alguien. Que pueda darme más datos para poder realizar tan acción?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 9, 2019)

Pues para cosas serias yo pondría un variador y lo regularía a la velocidad adecuada.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ago 9, 2019)

Hola, que dice la placa del motor? En éste caso la fcia. no sería demasiado problema, si es importante NUNCA superar la tensión nominal.
Supongo que además del motor, viene con algún sistema de control? Si es así hay que ver otros detalles.


----------



## luisplc3232 (Abr 20, 2020)

Que pena, hoy vi éstas publicaciones, trabajé 10 años con una empresa que compró sus maquinas en Italia, eran para ser alimentadas a 380 Volts 50 hz, todas fueron instaladas a 440 Volts 60hz , todavía despues de 20 años están operativas , doy fe de éste caso y yo era electricista de turno, amen.


----------



## ALCOINSAC (Ene 18, 2021)

micho300 dijo:


> otra opcion si no funciona   rebobina el motor   es facil   pasame  los datos de placa,las medidas del nucleo.....y yo te paso los  datos nuevos........


Buen día. Tienes algún software para calcular esos cambios?


----------

